# Samsung Advanced BIOS Interface driver



## dajdbog (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello all!

I'm working on porting a driver for SABI (Samsung Advanced Bios Interface) because my Samsung laptop manages some various parameters such as CPU fan speed through that interface. I want you to advise me the FreeBSD way to do some things.

First of all I need to find a signature in BIOS memory (from 0xF0000 to OxFFFFF). The Linux driver uses the ioremap function to do this. Is there a similar function in *Free*BSD? I found pmap functions but I can't figure out how to use them. In Linux I just use

```
static struct sabi_interface __iomem *sabi_iface;
	sabi_iface = (struct sabi_interface __iomem *)ioremap(ifaceP, 16);
	writeb(0, &sabi_iface->complete);
```
to write memory.

Second, I need a function to write data to I/O ports like outb in Linux.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dajdbog (Feb 23, 2013)

It's done! This http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-sabi/ *Free*BSD kernel module I wrote can manage performance level and wireless status of samsung notebook with sabi interface. Feel free to use!


----------

